# VA Tech Shooting



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

BLACKSBURG, Va. - At least 22 are dead after a shooting at Virginia Tech University Monday morning.

Campus police said there was only one shooter and he is now dead. They are unsure if the shooter was a student.

"Today the university was struck by a tragedy we consider of monumental proportions," Virginia Tech President Charles Steger said during a press conference shortly after noon. "I cannot begin to convey my own personal sense of loss over this senseless, incomprehensible, heinous act."

At least one person was killed at West Ambler Johnston, a residence hall, but several others were injured in that shooting. At least 20 were killed at Norris Hall, an engineering building. The dead shooter puts the death toll so far at 22.

A spokeswoman at Montgomery Regional Hospital said 17 students were being treated there for gunshot wounds, and Carilion New River Valley Medical Center in Christiansburg reports that four people with gunshot wounds were being treated there. Carilion spokeswoman Sharon Honaker said one was in critical condition and three others were stable.

Judith Chambers, a spokeswoman at Montgomery Regional Hospital, said victims are being treated for gunshot wounds and other injuries. The conditions vary and some are in surgery, she said.

The school's Web site earlier said one shooter was in custody and officials searched for a second shooter as "part of routine police procedure," but during the press conference Monday, police said they believe there was only one shooter.

Local FOX affiliate WFXR-TV in Richmond reported that one shooting occurred between 7:15 a.m. and 7:30 a.m. at West Ambler Johnston, and another at 10 a.m. at Norris Hall. The school's Web site confirmed the shooting at opposite ends of the 2,600-acre campus.

Police also said there is no evidence the two shootings at opposite ends of campus were related.

Virginia Tech student Blake Harrison said he was on his way to class near Norris Hall when he saw chaos.

"This teacher comes flying out of Norris, he's bleeding from his arm or his shoulder ... all these students were coming out of Norris trying to take shelter in Randolph [Hall]. All these kids were freaked out," Harrison said.

The students and faculty were barricading themselves in their classrooms after what one person described as an Asian student wearing a vest opened fire.

The shooter was "wearing a vest covered in clips was just unloading on their door, going from classroom to classroom &#8230; they said it never seemed like it was going to stop and there was just blood all over," Harrison said.

Matt Merone, a campus senior, was on his way to campus Monday morning when he saw a police officer grab a male student who was bleeding from his stomach area and put him into a vehicle, which whisked him away. He told FOX News that his roommate saw the first shooting.

Police are on the scene and are investigating along with the FBI. All classes have been canceled, according to the campus newspaper, The Collegiate Times, and students and faculty have been told to stay inside. Tuesday classes have also been canceled. Faculty and staff on the Burruss Hall side of the campus drillfield are being released and asked to go home effective immediately. Faculty and staff on the War Memorial Hall side of the drillfield are asked to leave at 12:30 p.m.

The campus newspaper also reported that because of serious wind, helicopters cannot be used to transfer the injured. Ambulances are apparently being used to transport the victims to Montgomery Regional Hospital.

The university community is urged to be cautious. Anyone who observes anything suspicious or has information about this case is encouraged to contact the Virginia Tech Police at (540) 231-6411.

"There are police driving throughout the neighborhoods with a loudspeaker saying, 'This is an emergency, everyone stay inside, we're looking for suspicious activity," Brittany Sammon, a senior Virginia Tech student staying at an apartment off campus, told FOX News on Monday. "There's no one outside at all, there's no traffic, there's nothing &#8230; everyone's doing what they said."

Sammon, who has a brother and roommate confined to their buildings on campus, said she first got the e-mail from the school regarding the shooting at 9:30 a.m. Monday.

"It was just very short and brief and kind of scary, because it didn't have any details at all in it," she said. "It's definitely nerve wracking."

The West Ambler Johnston dorm, commonly known on campus as West AJ, houses about 895 students and is located near West End Market and Dietrick Dining Center.

Virginia Tech has the largest full-time student population in Virginia, with more than 25,000 students. It consists of eight colleges and graduate school and offers 60 bachelor's degree programs and 140 master's and doctoral degree programs.

The main campus includes more than 100 buildings located on 2,600 acres, and includes an airport.

Last August, the campus was closed when an escaped jail inmate allegedly killed a hospital guard and a sheriff's deputy involved in a massive manhunt. The accused gunman, William Morva, faces capital murder charges.

On April 13, the campus closed three of its academic halls after they received a letter stating that explosive devices were in the building. Classes were canceled for the remainder of the day. A bomb threat was also made against Torgerson Hall on April 2.

"For some reason, this just seemed a little different &#8230; it was more than just a sick joke someone was playing," one student told FOX News about those bomb threats.

Source:FOX


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

Fox reporting 32 confirmed dead.


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

Fox reports also that the gunman used two (2) 9mm handguns, possible Glock 17 or 19.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I'm afraid to see the effect this will have on gun control. :smt076


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

It will undoubtedly bring out the gun control crowd but in reality provides significant justification for all "Good Guys" to be armed 24/7. :smt1099


----------



## samskara (Jul 19, 2006)

Unfortunately almost all universities ban firearms on campus so students have no way of protecting themselves. Even ultra conservative Texas A&M has this policy.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I found the following on Michelle Malkins site (www.michelemalkin.com )

Jan. 31, 2006

HB 1572, which would have allowed handguns on college campuses, died in subcommittee.

A bill that would have given college students and employees the right to carry handguns on campus died with nary a shot being fired in the General Assembly.

House Bill 1572 didn't get through the House Committee on Militia, Police and Public Safety. It died Monday in the subcommittee stage, the first of several hurdles bills must overcome before becoming laws.

The bill was proposed by Del. Todd Gilbert, R-Shenandoah County, on behalf of the Virginia Citizens Defense League. Gilbert was unavailable Monday and spokesman Gary Frink would not comment on the bill's defeat other than to say the issue was dead for this General Assembly session.

Virginia Tech spokesman Larry Hincker was happy to hear the bill was defeated. "I'm sure the university community is appreciative of the General Assembly's actions because this will help parents, students, faculty and visitors feel safe on our campus."

Del. Dave Nutter, R-Christiansburg, would not comment Monday because he was not part of the subcommittee that discussed the bill.

Most universities in Virginia require students and employees, other than police, to check their guns with police or campus security upon entering campus. The legislation was designed to prohibit public universities from making "rules or regulations limiting or abridging the ability of a student who possesses a valid concealed handgun permit ... from lawfully carrying a concealed handgun."

The legislation allowed for exceptions for participants in athletic events, storage of guns in residence halls and military training programs.

Last spring a Virginia Tech student was disciplined for bringing a handgun to class, despite having a concealed handgun permit. Some gun owners questioned the university's authority, while the Virginia Association of Chiefs of Police came out against the presence of guns on campus.

In June, Tech's governing board approved a violence prevention policy reiterating its ban on students or employees carrying guns and prohibiting visitors from bringing them into campus facilities.

FYI. :smt1099


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

Oy.. Do not go read the MSN message boards on this, you'll end up completely tee'd off like me.. people blaming this on video games, others thanking God that nobody was legally carrying since that would've led to more violence.. I just don't get people sometimes.

Why does this happen at schools? Because those that legally carry can't at schools!

Is Rosie barking like a walrus yet?


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

This is just terrible. RIP to everyone who lost their lives today.

BTW, MSNBC reported there was 2 guns, a 9mm, and a .22. Dont know if its accurate though, you know how those silly those reporters can be...


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

No more hi-cap mags. I bet ya anything.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

I hope this is a wakeup call for people. We arent always as safe as we think we are...


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

Mdnitedrftr said:


> This is just terrible. RIP to everyone who lost their lives today..


+1.. Horrible


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

TOF said:


> Virginia Tech spokesman Larry Hincker was happy to hear the bill was defeated. "I'm sure the university community is appreciative of the General Assembly's actions because this will help parents, students, faculty and visitors feel safe on our campus."
> "snip"
> Chiefs of Police came out against the presence of guns on campus.
> "snip"
> ...


 Every one of these highlighted parts need to be engraved in ( a large)stone and shoved down these people throats with a bulldozer
Condolences to the families affected.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

May God bless those who dies and their loved ones. 

May the SOB that did this rot in hell. I only wish that ONE person had had their own weapon and put an end to this nonsense.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *TOF*  
_ 
Virginia Tech spokesman Larry Hincker was happy to hear the bill was defeated. "I'm sure the university community is appreciative of the General Assembly's actions because this will help parents, students, faculty and visitors feel safe on our campus."
"snip"
Chiefs of Police came out against the presence of guns on campus.
"snip"
In June, Tech's governing board approved a violence prevention policy reiterating its ban on students or employees carrying guns and prohibiting visitors from bringing them into campus facilities.

FYI. :smt1099_

Every one of these highlighted parts need to be engraved in ( a large)stone and shoved down these people throats with a bulldozer
Condolences to the families affected.

Your right about that Scooter. I have no words that can express my combination of sorrow and outrage (at the gunman and the schools anti self defense policies)


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

There were the expected shallow discussions on gun control on the morning radio, with a few poorly presented opposing opinions. Calling up a radio station and parroting mindless chants ("Guns don't kill people, people kill people!"), is almost more detrimental than helpful, even though true.

What we need are folks that can discuss the topic in a rational, matter-of-fact way. If we point out that the individual that intended to harm people would do it anyway, be it with a handgun, rifle, machete, or even a sharp stick, perhaps we could convince them that the weapon of choice isn't the issue and that it's the individual that should be the subject of their anger.

The students were instructed to lock their doors, hide somewhere away from the windows, and hope that the shooter didn't find them as they cowered in their corner. Considering the options available, maybe this is the best advice. But is this how we want to be known? When danger arises, we hide and hope someone will save us? I would hope that rather than waiting for direction, Americans would be outraged by someone visiting undeserved violence on them and neutralize the threat. This would be easier if they were not hobbled by laws that restrict them, but not the aggressors.

Instead, the shooter killed 30 or so people unchallenged. He was stopped, not by the police that we are told we should rely on to protect us, but by his own hand. Should he have decided that not 30, but perhaps 50 or 100 people should die, that's what it would have been.

I don't blame the police, I'm sure they did what they could. I don't blame the school, no doubt they did what they thought was right. The blame for this lies squarely on the killer. Assisting him in his efforts, though unwittingly, are those who delegate the entire responsibility of protecting themselves (and those around them) to others, and worse, denying that basic right to those who refuse to.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

> The students were instructed to lock their doors, hide somewhere away from the windows, and hope that the shooter didn't find them as they cowered in their corner. Considering the options available, maybe this is the best advice. But is this how we want to be known? When danger arises, we hide and hope someone will save us? I would hope that rather than waiting for direction, Americans would be outraged by someone visiting undeserved violence on them and neutralize the threat. This would be easier if they were not hobbled by laws that restrict them, but not the aggressors.


Very true. I had a similar conversation with my neighbor the other day. Long story short. They sold a vehicle for cash on a Saturday evening. With no banks open on Sunday they had a fairly large ammount of money in the house. They were on edge because of this. They heard a 'bump in the night' and call the sheriff. It took around 10 min for the deputies to arrrive on the scene. My neighbors came to the realization that no one is responcible for their protection except themselves. Thankfully nothing bad happened for them to come to their senses.....


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I don't recall the exact number but believe the death toll of the Oklahoma City bombing was much greater and no gun was involved. Polosi and crew, with CNN help, will see that fact buried. of course. :smt1099


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

Ok, all I have been hearing was they recovered a Glock and .22. Well, fox is showing the weapons recovered and one is a Sig 226 and the other looks to be a Kahr.


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

I read on CNN that they were a Glock 19 and Walther P22.


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

DjSaneR said:


> I read on CNN that they were a Glock 19 and Walther P22.


You are correct sir



> The student who killed 32 people and himself Monday at Virginia Tech paid $571 for a 9 mm Glock 19 pistol just over a month ago, the owner of Roanoke Firearms told CNN Tuesday.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> May God bless those who dies and their loved ones.
> 
> May the SOB that did this rot in hell. I only wish that ONE person had had their own weapon and put an end to this nonsense.


 Well said JW, well said ...............


----------



## jeepgirl (Jan 17, 2007)

I've heard several times on the news them making it a point to stress he was using high cap mags. Wonderrrrful, i agree this will put an end (again) to high cap mags. 
Mass murders are very much unlike serial killers...there are always signs, they reach out for help, they want to get caught and are prepared to die. The fact of the matter is this kid had been sent for counseling because his writings in class were so disturbing and I saw a report of him setting a dorm room on fire and stalking women. Obviously not a stable person, if only someone could have intervened before all this.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I was really hoping that he obtained his firearms illegally. The fact that he passed the "background check" doesn't bolster the public's confidence in it and will likely be fodder for the anti-gun crowd.

Regarding the "high-cap" magazines; we could do ourselves a favor by referring to them by thier proper term: "standard capacity" magazines, that is, the capacity that they were designed for. Here in NY, we are limited to 10 rounds, even though many handguns are designed to carry more. "Hi-Cap" carries the (false and negative) connotation that the magazines carry more ammunition than intended or designed.

There was also a note in the CNN article about the serial numbers being scratched off. This couldn't be so if they were sold legally, unless the shooter did it afterwards. That wouldn't make much sense. Any thoughts?


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

MLB said:


> I was really hoping that he obtained his firearms illegally. The fact that he passed the "background check" doesn't bolster the public's confidence in it and will likely be fodder for the anti-gun crowd.
> 
> Regarding the "high-cap" magazines; we could do ourselves a favor by referring to them by thier proper term: "standard capacity" magazines, that is, the capacity that they were designed for.


Exactly:smt023

As to the serial # he apparently filed the #s off of his own legally purchased firearms. I have no explanation.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm a senior at NC State in Raleigh. I can't remember a time on this campus that I've ever felt like I wasn't safe; the campus police do a great job. However, this incident could have easily happened at any other college in the country. The hard truth is that we must be able to defend ourselves to be truly safe, no matter the amount of police protection. Let us all prepare for the anti-gun rhetoric sure to come.

God bless those families.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Think a moment about what the police, media etc. would have thought and said if this senario occured.

1. Crazy guy pulls gun and starts to shoot a student.
2. CCW holder draws, shoots and kills the crazy.

Which would happen?

1. CCW holder arrested and convicted of murder.
2. CCW holder patted on back and given medal.

My guess is the crazy would have to kill more than 1 before the CCW holder would get an attaboy before being charged with carrying on campus

Enjoy:smt1099 .


----------

